# Nasal Tumor



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Not with a dog--but I did with a horse I had. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Emerald Eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

We are currently going through this exact thing with our 12 year old. They found Maggie's tumor 3 weeks ago today, when they pulled one her her teeth. 

I understand how devestated you are and will keep both you and your sweet Molly in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I don't have any experience to share, but I just wanted to let you know my heart goes out to you. I hope they are able to remove it and that she is okay.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

M & M and Emerald Eyes, welcome to the forum. I wish your first post was happy one.
I am very sorry for Molly and Maggie. Sending healing vibes and prayers to both girls.
You may read this thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/98596-shelby-has-nasal-cancer.html


----------



## Emerald Eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Buddy's Mom - thank you for the welcome. I also wish it was under better circumstances. I will read that thread.

M&M, how is Molly doing? Maggie had a good night, still eating with gusto and acting happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emerald Eyes*

Emerald Eyes

Have no experience with this, but did you ask the vet what to do, or what to watch for. Ask for something to make her more comfortable.

I will be praying for Maggie and Molly.

Did you read the thread that Buddy's Mom Forever posted?
mhtml:{59B146B2-D3ED-4666-AA1C-8D14617AEE7F}mid://00000003/!x-usc:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...retrievers/98596-shelby-has-nasal-cancer.html


----------



## Emerald Eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Karen,
Yes, Maggie is on 2 different pain meds and seems comfortable. In fact, I really can't tell any difference in her behavior yet. Its just that *I* know what the future holds and it's so difficult.

M&M, let us know how Molly's doing. It sounds like we're all in this together.


----------



## Emerald Eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, M&M,

Still holding out good thoughts for you and your Molly. Last night was the first night in 10 years that my Maggie didn't follow me around the house. She didn't seem to be in pain, but was perfectly content to lay by my chair instead of doing laundry with me. Usually she takes every step I take and I missed her as I went about doing chores.


----------



## M & M (Jun 12, 2012)

*Slowing down too.*

Molly always loved a walk on the canal, but last night she was so far behind us. I slowed down to walk her speed which was barely walking. She sniffed a few good smells which she likes to do, but we cut our walk short and went back home. I don't think she is in pain. I think she is uncomfortable. I enjoy everyday she is with us. How do I know when she is in pain? How do I know if she is suffering? How do I know this is the time?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

M & M said:


> Molly always loved a walk on the canal, but last night she was so far behind us. I slowed down to walk her speed which was barely walking. She sniffed a few good smells which she likes to do, but we cut our walk short and went back home. I don't think she is in pain. I think she is uncomfortable. I enjoy everyday she is with us. How do I know when she is in pain? How do I know if she is suffering? How do I know this is the time?


You will know because she will let you know. Truly. You know her best and she will trust you and tell you when. As long as you're wondering, it's generally not time. 

Is there anything the vet can give you for her discomfort? I'm so sorry your poor girl is going through this. Enjoy and treasure every one of those walks. Sometimes when you slow down, you see things you normally miss.


----------



## Emerald Eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Friends, I believe we are nearing the time for Maggie. She hasn't eaten all day, turning her head from her favorite treats of ham, cheese and ice cream. Her breathing, while not labored, has become difficult. She sounds very congested, like a toddler with a bad head cold, and is now lethargic. I have contacted the emergency vet nearby who assure me they have someone on staff 24/7 if we need them. Right now, she is sleeping and seems to be resting comfortably, but if she won't eat, I can't get her pain meds down her. I would perfer our regular vet to do it and will be keeping a very close eye on her throughout the night. Your prayers and good thoughts would be greatly appreciated. My heart is utterly broken.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending you thousands prayers and the best thoughts for Maggie. I went thru it, all of it. I hope there are more days. Hugs to sweet Maggie, please girl stay with us.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

My thoughts are with you, be with her, she knows you love her. I am putting my arms around you for comfort and a hug!!!!


----------



## Emerald Eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

M&M, how is Molly doing? Both of you are still in my prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Maggie doing? I am praying she is doing better.


----------



## Emerald Eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

My sweet Maggie left us yesterday evening. Her passing was very peaceful and she was surrounded by her family. I don't want to steal M&M's thread, though. We should all be focusing healing prayers for Molly right now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Emerald Eyes said:


> My sweet Maggie left us yesterday evening. Her passing was very peaceful and she was surrounded by her family. I don't want to steal M&M's thread, though. We should all be focusing healing prayers for Molly right now.


I am so, so, sorry. I hoped and prayed for Maggie to stay with you longer. 
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Maggie girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Molly.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Emerald... so sorry to hear about your Maggie. My heart goes out to you. I'm glad it was so peaceful. 

M&M... we all continue to send our best wishes to Molly...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. 9 is not too old. I am glad that she had a good life with you. I pray that God gives you guidance during these trying days ahead. What does the M&M stand for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Emerald Eyes said:


> Friends, I believe we are nearing the time for Maggie. She hasn't eaten all day, turning her head from her favorite treats of ham, cheese and ice cream. Her breathing, while not labored, has become difficult. She sounds very congested, like a toddler with a bad head cold, and is now lethargic. I have contacted the emergency vet nearby who assure me they have someone on staff 24/7 if we need them. Right now, she is sleeping and seems to be resting comfortably, but if she won't eat, I can't get her pain meds down her. I would perfer our regular vet to do it and will be keeping a very close eye on her throughout the night. Your prayers and good thoughts would be greatly appreciated. My heart is utterly broken.


I'm so sorry dear!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sad to read that Maggie has past. My thoughts go out to you. How is Molly doing? Have you brought her to an oncologist at all? Have you had a biopsy or CT scan done?

I have had such a long journey with my girl, Penny. She will be 9 next month and this summer she is celebrating 3 years since she was diagnosed with fibrosarcoma in the face. Your nasal cancer sounds a lot like my Penny’s fibrosarcoma. To make a long story short, she had her tumor removed 3 years ago surgically and then we did a bunch of holistic treatments with her and still do them with her. Last summer/fall we did 3 doses of radiation with her, and started her on a low does of chemotherapy, because her tumor came back. The nice thing about the cancer Penny has is it is slow growing, and most likely will not spread to other parts of the body. The catch is it is locally aggressive.
I would strongly suggest seeing an oncologist and having a CT scan done, and having a biopsy of the tumor if not done all ready. I have been down this road, so know how hard it is. PM me with any questions. My thoughts go out to you, please keep us updated.


----------



## M & M (Jun 12, 2012)

Emerald Eyes - I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of Maggie. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Molly is still eating very slowly. Her breathing has become labored and congestive. She is very afraid of thunderstorms and fireworks. The vet gave me pills for the upcoming fireworks and he said they will really knock her out. Since she has this labored breathing, do you think she will be able to position her head or mouth open so she will be able to breath. I'm worried about putting her in such a deep sleep and her being able to respond to her needs. Can her heart take the fear of the fireworks?


----------



## M & M (Jun 12, 2012)

Mercy Mom - M & M stands for Molly and Maggie. These are my two older Goldens. We just added Sadie to our family.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

M & M said:


> Molly is still eating very slowly. Her breathing has become labored and congestive.


Ask the vet about Aminophylline, pronounced "am-in-AHF-ih-lin " to help with the breathing. Also ask about Mirtazapine to help with appetite.

My boy passed from nasal cancer almost two years ago. Both those drugs helped a lot. I wish you the best on your journey together and sorry you are going through this with your beloved friend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Molly.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking about Molly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry Emerald for your loss of Maggie. I'm glad her last moments on earth were filled with those she loved the most. Godspeed sweetheart. I hope you stay here... there is much friendship and comfort to be found by those who share your love ( and loss) of our fur babies. Hugs to you and your family.

Many prayers flying for Molly and family too. I hope you all have much more quality time together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Molly.


----------

